# Slow



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We fished for walleye on DL Saturday and never even got a bite. Tried off a couple points we fish in the summer, and tried a couple spots in the trees as well. We were checked by a game warden and he said it had been very slow for everyone he visited with as well. We fished from 15 to 22 feet.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I can relate. Fished 5-6 days on the big lake this winter with limited success. Caught some nice pike early, but not what we were fishing for. Thinkin the fish are still out deep, but who knows.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

5-13 ft. FIsh structure. Rocky points, humps, rock bars, roadbeds. Thats where we have been doing the best.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Sat was just an off day due to the weather...I didn't mark a fish in a spot that always produces something...


----------

